# Margaritaville vacation club



## Vacationfuntips (Nov 2, 2013)

Information regarding the NEW MARGARITAVILLE VACATION CLUB is now available on Wyndham's Vacation ownership website.  You log-in to your account and click on  "Help and Learn"  and then click on the Online Learning Center and then click on "Understanding Ownership".  Under Additional Topics is information regarding MARGARITAVILLE VACATION CLUB...

Cynthia T.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 2, 2013)

Okay --- I only found a reference to good look for 230+ pages of the new directory covering the resorts ...

You know anything more and from what source?

Thank you,


----------



## ronparise (Nov 2, 2013)

Linda follow the path that cynthiastime laid out and you come to this:
click on "Help and Learn" 
 then click on the Online Learning Center 
 then click on "Understanding Ownership". 
Under Additional Topics is information regarding 
MARGARITAVILLE VACATION CLUB

MARGARITAVILLE VACATION CLUB®
What is it?

Margaritaville Vacation Club logoMargaritaville Vacation Club® is a way of vacationing designed around the laid back, adventurous lifestyle of Jimmy Buffett and the fun and escapism of Margaritaville.
Introduced in late 2013, Margaritaville Vacation Club provides owners a blend of enviable benefits, specially designed accommodations, and experiences that promise changes in attitudes.

Tell me more

Margaritaville Vacation Club owners will receive points annually which allow you to travel to Margaritaville Vacation Club resorts or to one of the over 75 resorts within CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus.
The points based system allows owners the flexibility to choose when, where, what size accommodations and for how long they want to travel.

How does this work?

Margaritaville Vacation Club owners have an Advance Reservation Priority (ARP), which allows you to confirm a reservation from 13-11 months in advance of your check-in date at your “home” resort. If additional resorts are added to Margaritaville Vacation Club, then owners will enjoy access to these resorts 11-10 months prior to arrival.*
Reservations made within the Advance Reservation Priority window are subject to availability, and can only be made using points associated with your Margaritaville Vacation Club ownership.
Margaritaville Vacation Club owners within CLUB WYNDHAM Plus are eligible to request a reservation (10 months prior to check-in) at any of the more than 75 resort locations listed in the “Your Resort Collection” section of the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Member’s Directory, pages 12-233.
During the St. Somewhere Society Privilege Period, from 10 months to the date of arrival, up to 50 percent of unreserved Standard Margaritaville Vacation Club inventory may be held back for the exclusive access of Margaritaville Vacation Club Standard owners, subject to availability.
For more information regarding your exclusive Margaritaville Vacation Club owner benefits, visit the benefits page.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 2, 2013)

heres something from the 3rd quarter earnings call

When we sold the platinum points package to Jimmy Buffett during his recent visit to our Bonnet Creek property in Orlando where by the way he did pay full-price. We began telesales for Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham and have a full large schedule for the first quarter of next year.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 2, 2013)

ronparise said:


> heres something from the 3rd quarter earnings call
> 
> When we sold the platinum points package to Jimmy Buffett during his recent visit to our Bonnet Creek property in Orlando where by the way he did pay full-price.



He needs to get some better financial advisors....


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 2, 2013)

ronparise said:


> During the St. Somewhere Society Privilege Period, from 10 months to the date of arrival, up to 50 percent of unreserved Standard Margaritaville Vacation Club inventory may be held back for the exclusive access of Margaritaville Vacation Club Standard owners, subject to availability.



Isn't this just basically Presidential Reserve?


----------



## JanT (Nov 2, 2013)

Ummm....you need to know more about Jimmy Buffett.  He is brilliant and a brilliant businessman - has created that empire known as "Margaritaville" himself.  Just because he paid full price for a bunch of timeshare points doesn't mean he isn't a sound businessman.  He has a reason for everything he does and buying points at full price - well, there's a reason.  I'm sure he has financial advisors but I'd bet the farm on they don't really teach him much.



scootr5 said:


> He needs to get some better financial advisors....


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 2, 2013)

JanT said:


> Ummm....you need to know more about Jimmy Buffett.  He is brilliant and a brilliant businessman - has created that empire known as "Margaritaville" himself.  Just because he paid full price for a bunch of timeshare points doesn't mean he isn't a sound businessman.  He has a reason for everything he does and buying points at full price - well, there's a reason.  I'm sure he has financial advisors but I'd bet the farm on they don't really teach him much.



It was a joke. I'm a huge Buffett fan (my license plate is CIL CIA).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 2, 2013)

So Wyndham is hoping to sell more Wyndham points by using Jimmy Buffett's Margaritaville trademark?  

Whatever works to build more resorts we can book is fine with me.  Maybe it will be Wyndham and not Hilton to build the next Maui resort.  :rofl:

Next thing you know, Sammy Hagar will team up with Club Wyndham for Cabo Wabo points.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 2, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So Wyndham is hoping to sell more Wyndham points by using Jimmy Buffett's Margaritaville trademark?



Exactly. I'm sure that the licensing deal Buffett signed more than covered the cost of the points he bought at full retail price.

Now we just have to see what the point cost is for a week on St.Thomas when it opens in 2015….


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Nov 2, 2013)

Wyndham Vacation Ownership and Margaritaville Hospitality Group Jointly Announce Plans to Develop First-Ever Margaritaville Vacation Club Resort in St. Thomas, USVI

Slated as Flagship Resort in Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham

“It’s not just a vacation, it’s a state of mind”  

Orlando, Fla. (March 18, 2013) – - Wyndham Vacation Ownership (WVO), the world’s largest vacation ownership company and a member of the Wyndham Worldwide family of companies (NYSE:WYN), and Margaritaville Hospitality Group broadly recognized as the hospitality industry leader in delivering fun and escapism, have jointly announced plans to redevelop the former Grand Beach Palace Resort, located on the northeast side of St. Thomas in the U.S. Virgin Islands.  Wyndham St. Thomas, a Margaritaville Vacation Club resort, is anticipated to open in late 2014 and will be the first resort of its kind in the world.

“There’s no lifestyle brand in the world that better represents what happens on vacation than Jimmy Buffett’s Margaritaville,” said Wyndham Vacation Ownership’s president and chief executive officer, Franz Hanning. “We’re excited to partner with Jimmy in creating an experience like no other, in a place that offers the perfect setting for the ultimate vacation escape.”

The 25-acre property, situated on a thousand-foot stretch of palm-fringed white sand beaches, will be the flagship property of the newly announced Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham. “The lights of St. Thomas are no longer twenty miles west. I am back,” said Jimmy Buffett. “Like many sailors, I have at one time called Charlotte Amalie homeport. The Virgin Islands, and the waters that surround them, netted me many memories that became songs and stories, and those memories are still with me today. That is why I am thrilled with the vision of Franz Hanning and the people of Wyndham who have brought Margaritaville Vacation Club full circle to St. Thomas. Now I really have a great excuse to get here more often. I look forward to working with Wyndham and our friends on the island to make this project not only succeed, but be a landmark in the Virgin Islands — Let the fin begin.”

The beachfront property will undergo renovations in phases throughout the next three years, including the conversion of its 290 existing hotel rooms into 262 fully furnished condominium-style timeshare units. The décor, design and overall vibe of the renovation will reflect the Margaritaville brand. From site amenities, activities and common areas to food and beverage options, the guests of the property will be fully immersed in the brand’s escapism and island lifestyle.

Cynthia T.


----------



## Don40 (Nov 2, 2013)

There is no way that Jimmy Buffet came out of his pocket "cash" for Wyndham points.  Corporate deals always show full price, but no cash ever moves from one entity to another accounting tricks.  This is great advertising for both entities.


----------



## vv813 (Nov 2, 2013)

When I read the post I got the impression that you had to actually belong to the margarritaville club.  Much like the outrigger program where they are the only ones that are able to access it.  Does anyone else see it this way?


----------



## STEVIE (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi,
Will these units be available to those of us who can't book until 10 months out?
Also, any idea how many points will be required?
I am thinking if I pool my 2015 points to add to my already pooled 2013 points if I will have enough. I have to use my 2013 points by September 2015.
Sue


----------



## JanT (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey sorry!  Took you literally and obviously shouldn't have!  Another huge Buffett fan myself.  License plates:  JBPHANZ and FINSUP

Again, sorry!



scootr5 said:


> It was a joke. I'm a huge Buffett fan (my license plate is CIL CIA).


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 2, 2013)

JanT said:


> Hey sorry!  Took you literally and obviously shouldn't have!  Another huge Buffett fan myself.  License plates:  JBPHANZ and FINSUP
> 
> Again, sorry!



No worries. I know that humor (amongst other things) often doesn't come across in web posts. He's a smart businessman, but as we know buying retail is rarely the best choice. By Wyndham putting out that he paid full price, it puts it in the mind of several million potential customers that it must not be a bad thing.


----------



## GregT (Nov 4, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Margaritaville Vacation Club owners will receive points annually which allow you to travel to *Margaritaville Vacation Club resorts *or to one of the over 75 resorts within CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus.
> The points based system allows owners the flexibility to choose when, where, what size accommodations and for how long they want to travel.
> 
> How does this work?
> ...



This certainly does suggest further expansion is possible to other tropical spots -- and that Wyndham intends to make a club within the club that has preferential access to those spots.   Interesting idea -- and I also agree with others that Buffett probably paid full price for the marketing benefit of Wyndham being able to say that.  He can afford it, and it provides some credibility to the newbie when considering the developer purchase.

Interesting stuff...

Best,

Greg


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 5, 2013)

GregT said:


> This certainly does suggest further expansion is possible to other tropical spots -- and that Wyndham intends to make a club within the club that has preferential access to those spots.   Interesting idea -- and I also agree with others that Buffett probably paid full price for the marketing benefit of Wyndham being able to say that.  He can afford it, and it provides some credibility to the newbie when considering the developer purchase.
> 
> Interesting stuff...
> 
> ...



Wonder what the impact will be on the existing legacy resorts.  High point purchase through the new club then use at the less point value resorts.  Same problem as Worldmark emerging?


----------



## ride2slide (Nov 5, 2013)

*Margaritaville Resort & Casino in Bossier City*

Two weeks ago, I stayed at the newly opened  Margaritaville Resort & Casino in Bossier  City, LA in a beautiful one bedroom corner suite with amazing river views. Price was $49 a night which was comped by my Casino  play. It is a wonderful facility on the Louisiana Boardwalk right next to Bass Pro. I did not see anything there that even mentioned timeshare. But, there is a win a "free vacation" booth in Bass Pro to tour timeshares.


----------



## lcml11 (Nov 5, 2013)

brushycreekranch said:


> Two weeks ago, I stayed at the newly opened  Margaritaville Resort & Casino in Bossier  City, LA in a beautiful one bedroom corner suite with amazing river views. Price was $49 a night which was comped by my Casino  play. It is a wonderful facility on the Louisiana Boardwalk right next to Bass Pro. I did not see anything there that even mentioned timeshare. But, there is a win a "free vacation" booth in Bass Pro to tour timeshares.



It will be interesting to see if this resort and other existing Margaritaville facilities will join the new Margaritaville Club by Wyndham program using exchange use rights.  Upon a quick review of Margaritaville branded products on the internet, it appears there is some competition between some of the existing/planned locations and existing Wyndham resorts.  The discussion of the Resorts and Margaritaville brand cooperation in Atlantic City was particularly interesting.

Wonder if the St. Thomas facility was WAAMed.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 5, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> . :rofl:
> 
> Next thing you know, Sammy Hagar will team up with Club Wyndham for Cabo Wabo points.


 
If not Cabo - Fontana 



> Sam Roy, Hagar was born in Salinas, California.[1] His family soon moved to Fontana, where his father worked at the Kaiser Steel Mill.[5] Hagar graduated from Fontana High School.


----------



## Sandi_Roger (Nov 5, 2013)

Construction for a new Margaritaville resort was started a few months ago at Hollywood Beach, Florida near the bandstand. 

I didn't see any mention of timeshares in the press releases, but I was also wondering why they were building there. Hollywood Beach is Florida's best kept secret.

Roger


----------



## california-bighorn (Dec 7, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> It was a joke. I'm a huge Buffett fan (my license plate is CIL CIA).



Reading this really late, but, found it interesting.  CIL CIA was already gone in California so I got COM MON.  For a while I thought no one knew what it meant. Then one day I was just sitting in my car and a police officer asked me if my plates were about the song.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 7, 2013)

california-bighorn said:


> Reading this really late, but, found it interesting.  CIL CIA was already gone in California so I got COM MON.  For a while I thought no one knew what it meant. Then one day I was just sitting in my car and a police officer asked me if my plates were about the song.



Nice (unless you were sitting in your car talking to him because he pulled you over)!


----------

